# Laser Engravers Recommendation



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to add to my tee shirt business. Can anyone recommend a laser engraver, more of the DIY version because I cannot afford the mac daddy ones, like Epilog at the $15,000 pricing, and I do not want Glow Forge. I have been checking out Ortur Laser master, but do not know which one to get. I know I need the most power I can get (not sure what that would mean) and the fact it can do all sorts of materials.
Thank you!


----------



## tracyjones_1 (Oct 18, 2021)

13 Stitches said:


> I want to add to my tee ranboo merch shirt business. Can anyone recommend a laser engraver, more of the DIY version because I cannot afford the mac daddy ones, like Epilog at the $15,000 pricing, and I do not want Glow Forge. I have been checking out Ortur Laser master, but do not know which one to get. I know I need the most power I can get (not sure what that would mean) and the fact it can do all sorts of materials.
> Thank you!


Impossible to say based on this question- it depends on what material you are engraving , the size you are making, the budget you have, and many other random factors - but as a rough guide if using a CO2 laser it is advisable to not go too high in power if you want to do fine engraving on substrates like paper. Lasers of over 100 watts will engrave but are perhaps getting more into the “cutting” environment.


----------

